# You will go to morning shift next week and you will forget us



## BENSON

You will go to morning shift next week and you will forget us (in *T*agalog)*.* *T*hanks*.*


----------



## Cracker Jack

Mapupunta/Malilipat ka ba sa pang-umaga at makakalimutan mo ba kami?

Mukahang nagpapakyut ang nagsabi nito at mukhang engot.


----------



## walterhartmann

Cracker Jack said:


> Mapupunta/Malilipat ka ba sa pang-umaga at makakalimutan mo ba kami?
> 
> Mukahang nagpapakyut ang nagsabi nito at mukhang engot.



I agree! Haha.

Anyway, this is how I'd say it:

Magiging pang-umaga ka na next week tapos makakalimutan mo na kami. (with a lonely, resentful tone XD)


----------

